# I am honoured



## Navid Lancaster (Jul 14, 2021)

I am so happy. So very, VERY happy. I am featured as the 'Creative of the Week' by Composer Community (Facebook and Instagram). These are from the Instagram post. See the pics, listen and enjoy! Repping




all the way!!
#grateful #gratitude #gratitude2021


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2021)

That is so cool. You seem to be on a winning streak!


----------

